# Over sheltering of kids by parents



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Has anyone been overly sheltered by their parents and turned rebel because they realized they hadn't been raised in the "real world", and left their parents totally disowning them? 

I know people who had this done and in the end it has caused severe harm to them, this is a list of what was done.

- not allowed to be alone at friends parties
- only watch tv with parents watched disney channel and nickelodeon up to age 18, only mature movie was Grease or Twilight.
- soy, gluten free, meat free, lactose free, vegetable and fruit diet forced on by parents, doctors found health problems from this.
- parents went on school trips with them till senior year
- health problems left unchecked brainwashed them to see a herbal doctor who doesn't believe in medicine or vaccines, countered with lawyer one child was on deathbed because of this and parents got away with neglect.
- cant drive alone 
- parents have full acess to kids cellphone and computer kids are 18 and 22
- cant read books not approved by parents
- weren't allowed to get braces its considered modern medicine and not needed they have crooked teeth
- were told they have health problems they don't, diet related, and with a lawyer got fake medical records written and the kids don't know they really don't have food allergies 
- when over their house we sit in a room and talk we cannot leave to go in another room
- they don't go over anyone's house because of germs everyone goes over their house and has to take shoes off
- told other kids parents they are raising there kids wrong and they are not to talk about anything other than what they say is ok to their children.

The oldest (22) left home one day, hooked up with some guy and is living with him eating all food she wants, partying, and got pregnant, and says she hates her parents for brainwashing her. They say she is mental. I have to blame the parents.


But the WORST thing they have done, which is unforgivable, is get their child to the point she was dying from something proper diet and surgery many years earlier easily could have fixed if they only went to a normal doctor. Was in a coma getting operated on! The worst part, after saving her life, the parents are suing the surgeon for malpractice on the account they told the parents their daughter had something that she didnt first day they saw her, but changed their diagnosis after starting surgery, you can't diagnose something internal if she is dying and they did no bad surgery everything they did fixed her and saved her life! Poor girl is brainwashed accusing doctors of touching her when she was in a coma, the parents clearly told her to say that and she is so brainwashed she truly believes her parents are right, I cannot believe this is possible!

This is over protective parenting to the extreme, NEVER do this to your child and never let your parents do this to you. If they are reach out to someone secretly, a psychiatrist, doctor, someone not related. Call from school phone or friends phone if yours is being monitored. Don't let anyone do this to you it will ruin your life forever!


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

I saw some nutters like That on "wife swap" or something à few years ago. Its terrible.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dear God.

That's like a house of horrors. It's not even like they're trying to have kids; it's like they're cultivating...I dunno, _possessions_ or something. You don't even treat a dog that way, you at least let it have the benefits of modern freakin' medicine...

Jeebus. I give props to the oldest for getting out of there, even with partying and babies and all.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Its sad I wish I could call them in but its that lawyer they have that is helping them get away with this, plus we would easily be ratted out not many people go there and we live "normally" so we would be suspected because of that. Its only because of money they can live like this, without it they couldn't be in this demonic bubble, Unfortunetly this is one case of being wealthy where I bet those kids wished they never were born.

The one who got out is lucky its sad though to refer her almost like a prisoner who escaped hell but that's how I see it.


----------



## Kirit3 (Jul 30, 2013)

I think the parents had equally deranged parents, if not more. They had to have got it somewhere


----------



## loner2013 (Sep 5, 2013)

wow thats really sad


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Kirit3 said:


> I think the parents had equally deranged parents, if not more. They had to have got it somewhere


Not at all, their parents were very normal and would not have tolerated this crap, when they were alive there were fights and months of not talking to eachother over this.


----------

